# Rebel Flag Quilt



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Would anyone know of a pattern for a Rebel Flag quilt? I have a friend who's wanting to make one for her son. Thanks everyone!!!:angel:


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I did a search for rebel flag quilt and couldn't find anything at all online. I'm surprised that someone hasn't come up with one yet.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.nvo.com/thebartlettpair/brochure/list.nhtml

Last pattern at bottom of page.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I didn't even think of searching for a confederate quilt pattern.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Iddee said:


> http://www.nvo.com/thebartlettpair/brochure/list.nhtml
> 
> Last pattern at bottom of page.


Thank you so much!! If anyone can find a free pattern please let me know. I'll definitely ask my friend about this one also. I just don't know if she can afford that right now. Not that it's to much. Thanks

Angela


----------

